# Help please, goat teeth and gum problem



## Kalimak (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi All,

Please see pictures, I tried to take the best pictures I could with her cooperating. I have not noticed this before. Behavior is as usual. Looks like she lost a tooth at some point, another is crooked, and her upper gum is not looking ok. It has close to what could be bluish coloration on the side, and i'm not experienced enough to tell if it's swollen or not. Please help on what I need to do. She's ND/Nubian mix, just over a year old.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 21, 2020)

Have you looked in her mouth before this time? Some of mine had that coloration on the top gum all the time.


----------



## Kalimak (Jun 21, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Have you looked in her mouth before this time? Some of mine had that coloration on the top gum all the time.



I haven't to be honest. But you could be right.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 21, 2020)

Only issues i really see is around that front too where the gum is swollen. That could be from something that got in between the gum and tooth?


----------



## Kalimak (Jun 21, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Only issues i really see is around that front too where the gum is swollen. That could be from something that got in between the gum and tooth?



It's possible. I'm just hoping i saw this in time and I'm not too late for something...


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 21, 2020)

In the thre years i have had goats i haven't had an issue with there teeth. There a several other members with alot more experience then me. @babsbag


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 21, 2020)

I imagine she might also be getting her adult teeth maybe????https://fiascofarm.com/goats/age.htm


----------



## Kalimak (Jun 21, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I imagine she might also be getting her adult teeth maybe????https://fiascofarm.com/goats/age.htm


I had no idea goats replaced teeth. I just looked it up after your comment, and it says goats drop the front 2 teeth around 12 months and replace them with permanent ones. I hope that's all what it is, I just can't be sure right now, also I'm not sure if that explains the swollen upper gum.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 21, 2020)

It doesn't look swollen to me... But pictures can hid alot.


----------



## Kalimak (Jun 21, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> It doesn't look swollen to me... But pictures can hid alot.



I took a picture of her the other day, and I kept telling myself there's something not right about her face, but I couldn't just figure out what. Today when I saw her mouth, I could tell that in that picture her upper gum is swollen. Take a look.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 21, 2020)

Mmm to me it looks more like her lower jaw thats swollen in that picture. You would know her better then me


----------



## Kalimak (Jun 21, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Mmm to me it looks more like her lower jaw thats swollen in that picture. You would know her better then me


Her bottom jaw got a little bump since her goatee started coming in about 2 months ago if I remember correctly. I’ve been always checking if swollen and all I feel is her hair. And I’m doing routine fecals too, because I had my suspicions. But thankfully they’ve been coming back clean.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hmmm hopefully someone with more experience will Come along.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 22, 2020)

I see the swelling on the top gum. Possibly teething or abscess? You might need a Vet visit?


----------



## Kalimak (Jun 22, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I see the swelling on the top gum. Possibly teething or abscess? You might need a Vet visit?


Thanks. I’m really not sure. I will check the gum on her sister today and see how different they are.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 22, 2020)

Kalimak said:


> Thanks. I’m really not sure. I will check the gum on her sister today and see how different they are.


Depending on what they forage/Graze on a thistle prickle or something stuck in the gum can definitely cause iratation or abscess. My friend had a foal and raw fence rails. It got an abscess from chewing the fence. Antibiotics were given and abscess cleaned out.


----------



## Kalimak (Jun 22, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Depending on what they forage/Graze on a thistle prickle or something stuck in the gum can definitely cause iratation or abscess. My friend had a foal and raw fence rails. It got an abscess from chewing the fence. Antibiotics were given and abscess cleaned out.


Thanks a lot. I will look into all possibilities.


----------



## Kalimak (Jun 22, 2020)

I checked her sister's gum and it was the same size. I think I was wrong about the upper gum's swelling.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 22, 2020)

Better to be over observate then not noticing. Your learning and that's great. I was hoping for nothing but you never know. I have been there lol more often then i care to admit.


----------



## Kalimak (Jun 22, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Better to be over observate then not noticing. Your learning and that's great. I was hoping for nothing but you never know. I have been there lol more often then i care to admit.


You're right. And yes, a lot of things are new to me, i've only been doing for just over a year now. Still have a long road ahead.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 23, 2020)

That's awesome news. I'll look at my goats gums today too.   
I definitely panic myself over my goats. ❤️🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Kalimak (Jun 23, 2020)

chickens really said:


> That's awesome news. I'll look at my goats gums today too.
> I definitely panic myself over my goats. ❤🐐🐐🐐🐐


Lol same here. And good luck!


----------

